# Interest Rates Cut



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

0.5% cut :thumb:


----------



## Epoch (Jul 30, 2006)

:lol:

Dam newbies not using the search aye Bill

Although a well timed test of the new section i feel


----------



## DubbedUP (Oct 2, 2007)

Good news...

Doubt the rate will ever fall as low as the rate that we have with our Northern Rock fixed rate...Something silly like 3% for the next 7 years 

Obviously why Northern Rock are no longer around with that sort of rate on the go...


----------



## Bigpikle (May 21, 2007)

as we have a money zone, does anyone have any samples?


----------



## DubbedUP (Oct 2, 2007)

I can send you $50 billion Ugandan Dollars...

All I need is your Sort code and Account number ;-)


----------



## Ennoch (Jan 31, 2006)

Dubbedup said:


> I can send you $50 billion Ugandan Dollars...
> 
> All I need is your Sort code and Account number ;-)


...followed by your memorable data and password. For legitimate use only


----------



## Bigpikle (May 21, 2007)

Dubbedup said:


> I can send you $50 billion Ugandan Dollars...
> 
> All I need is your Sort code and Account number ;-)


PM sent :wave:


----------



## silver bmw z3 (Apr 30, 2007)

ME and the missus thought we'd been clever not sending off our forms to Nationwide when they last cut the rates, then promptly sent them off and now I suspect they'll pass on this half per cent. Oh well, you can't win them all!


----------



## wolliwuk (Feb 11, 2008)

Does anyone else have a tracker mortgage with the Woolwhich where they only adjust the rate once per year? I rang them up after the last rate cut around April and they said oh we asses it once a year and then reduce your payments! 

I am currently therefore overpaying, not that I mind as I want it paid off as quickly as possible. But as I am still in my first year with this mortgage I have yet to have a mortgage statement and would like to hear if anyone else has this type of tracker?


----------



## m500dpp (Feb 17, 2006)

HSBC tracker, reduced immediately, got the letter today! Oh and rumour has it another 0.5% cut could be on the cards in November.


----------



## karl_liverpool (Sep 25, 2008)

Bigpikle said:


> as we have a money zone, does anyone have any samples?


I'll take some samples with big pickle if anyone's got them going....


----------



## Bigpikle (May 21, 2007)

get a tracker where it guarantees the cut...mine is month following the change IIRC :thumb:

lets see another :thumb:


----------



## Avanti (Jan 17, 2006)

I had a letter from LLoyds this morning informing my mortgage is reduced £10 to £131 per month :thumb: luckily Im over paying anyways , so wont see a change in payments but a faster drop in capital


----------



## wolliwuk (Feb 11, 2008)

I cannot change my mortgage i am one of those on a self cert as I am self employed etc I got a sweet deal last December before the mortgage market went pear shape and I paid no fees whatsoever and I dont have to worry about a fixed term coming to the end plus I can over pay and have a big draw down facility if I want it.
All I am concerned about is that the rate cuts have been applied to the tracker but that I am paying off the capital quicker. Guess i wont be able to tell that untill I get the statement


----------



## gug54321 (Apr 30, 2008)

wolliwuk said:


> I cannot change my mortgage i am one of those on a self cert as I am self employed etc I got a sweet deal last December before the mortgage market went pear shape and I paid no fees whatsoever and I dont have to worry about a fixed term coming to the end plus I can over pay and have a big draw down facility if I want it.
> All I am concerned about is that the rate cuts have been applied to the tracker but that I am paying off the capital quicker. Guess i wont be able to tell that untill I get the statement


it all depends weather your tracker is tracking the banks variable rate ot the bank of englands base rate, if its the BOE base rate you should get the saving, if its their variable rate dont count on it! this is what is causing part of the credit crunch!


----------

